# Loose belt or bad pulley?



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

I replaced my belt over the summer and every now and then when you started the car, it would skewell. Now it's doing it while I drive. How do I tighten the belt? I remember a bolt I had to tighten, but which way (towards the passenger side or away). Also, how tight do I tighten it? I've also seen pullies on alternators sieze and cause these issues. Shouldn't all pullies spin free but the crank pully? Thanks in advance!

Jason


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

anyone.....bump.....


----------



## sentracraze (Jun 5, 2007)

loose belt man,just try to tighten it up.......
with the clock is to tighten it


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

sentracraze said:


> loose belt man,just try to tighten it up.......
> with the clock is to tighten it


I know that. The bolt if I remmber doesn't work that way. It faces the firewall. I can't remember if the bolt has to be out (tight) or more in. Correct me if I'm wrong. This is the bolt on the tensioner. Also, whe it does this, the car slightly looses some power before it squeels.

Jason


----------



## sentracraze (Jun 5, 2007)

well when the bolt is more in its tighter and when its out its loose....
hopes this helps...in other words tighten it towards the driver side


----------



## kaintkwit (May 28, 2005)

*Squealing belts*

Im having the same problem. It may be your tensioner spring. Even if you tighten the bolts the squealing will persist. I hve been spraying belt dressing on my belts every couple of days but it only masks the issue. It is usually a good idea to change the spring when u change belts.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

sentracraze said:


> well when the bolt is more in its tighter and when its out its loose....
> hopes this helps...in other words tighten it towards the driver side


I'll try it today and see what happens. Not sure what spring the other guy is talking about.


----------



## lampn2 (Jan 4, 2008)

My '99 Nissan Sentra XE is a great 8 years old with only 75K miles.

Battery died recently. Shop mechanic replaced and casually mentioned alternator belt was cracked so he suggested I have it replaced. He added that to get at the alternator belt; they would have to access the power steering belt so why not throw that replacement in. too. Invoice stated “Replace serpentine belt and power steering belt. “ Parts & Labor $164.

Three weeks later, upon starting car; heard a ten second shrieking noise. After traveling a couple of blocks, the noise started again. Then a loud unusual noise and engine light came on; engine turned off and I coasted to safety.

Had it towed to another repair shop that diagnosed the following and fixed the car - Parts & Labor $194. “Alternator belt idler pulley problem. Installed new alternator belt idler pulley and reinstall belt. “ 

Are these two events related?
Could the new belt have been defective or the wrong size?
Did the mechanic not tighten or installed he belt correctly?

What responsibility or part does the first mechanic have in the second event happening? They claim none and won’t refund money.

I am new here. Cant figure out how to start a new post or thread, so i replied to a post that is a similar problem area.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

lampn2 said:


> My '99 Nissan Sentra XE is a great 8 years old with only 75K miles.
> 
> Battery died recently. Shop mechanic replaced and casually mentioned alternator belt was cracked so he suggested I have it replaced. He added that to get at the alternator belt; they would have to access the power steering belt so why not throw that replacement in. too. Invoice stated “Replace serpentine belt and power steering belt. “ Parts & Labor $164.
> 
> ...


First off, thanks for jacking my thread. Second, there is only two belts and they are about $10 a piece. One is for power steering and the other is the main serptine belt. A new alternator is around $120 at advance. I usually replace the alternator when this happens because the bearings go bad which could have been your problem and not the pulley.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

How tight does the belt need to be? Seems tight to me...how to you determine how tight?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

sentracraze said:


> well when the bolt is more in its tighter and when its out its loose....
> hopes this helps...in other words tighten it towards the driver side


How tight does the belt need to be? Seems tight to me...how to you determine how tight?


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

If I remember correctly (someone correct me if I'm wrong) but isn't it about 1/4" of deflection is what is deemed as tight?


----------



## sentracraze (Jun 5, 2007)

ga16de ur right......it is a quart of deflection


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

GA16DE said:


> If I remember correctly (someone correct me if I'm wrong) but isn't it about 1/4" of deflection is what is deemed as tight?


So you shoudl only be able to move it 1/4"?


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

When you press down on it, yes, it should only move 1/4".


----------



## sentracraze (Jun 5, 2007)

like ga16 said ,if it moves down for 1/4 inch it should be right
hope it works out for ya cuz playing with those belts suck!!!!
GOOD LUCK,let us know what happened


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah, I got all but one of mine tightened and this was back before I really started doing anything with my car (as far as maintenance went), so I took it to a shop to get the last one tightened.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

sentracraze said:


> like ga16 said ,if it moves down for 1/4 inch it should be right
> hope it works out for ya cuz playing with those belts suck!!!!
> GOOD LUCK,let us know what happened


Well tighten it and it still happens. I'm thinking it's the alternator but won't know until I get the belt off. Any walkthough on changing the alternator. I think there is only two bolts. This is usually easy on most cars.


----------



## sentracraze (Jun 5, 2007)

oh with the ga16 its easy cuz its on top.
um pointers make sure that the holes for the bolts are exactlyy the same size as ur original,sometimes they sell you the new ones and there thicker then you would have to grind to a thinner size.
um but its fearly easy it shouldnt take you more then 30 min good luck


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

sentracraze said:


> oh with the ga16 its easy cuz its on top.
> um pointers make sure that the holes for the bolts are exactlyy the same size as ur original,sometimes they sell you the new ones and there thicker then you would have to grind to a thinner size.
> um but its fearly easy it shouldnt take you more then 30 min good luck


Mine isn't on top. It's more towards the bottom by the compressor. From my experience on these. Take the wheel off, iner fender well, belt off, then unbolt and replace. I didn't know if there were any surprises I'm heading into. I think the bearings on the alternator are starting to seize.


----------



## sentracraze (Jun 5, 2007)

thats what i mean with on top,on top of the compressor so its more accesable.
and i didnt take the wheel off, i thought it was fearly easy, well i guess if i lived close by i could come help.........hehe but im pretty far
good luck let me know whats up


----------

